# My birthday cake- I finished it! :)



## melozburngr (Jun 2, 2006)

FINALLY, I've discovered that I absolutely HATE fondant.. its very difficult to work with.  (but it looks neat 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





)  

My party is an Alice in Wonderland theme, so i focused on hearts.. its a queen of hearts cake.. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  (and the long red things sticking out from the top are sparkling candles.. badass. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Yes, it is tilted on purpose, I wanted to bring in parts from the madness of the tea party, too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Let me know what y'all think


----------



## slvrlips (Jun 2, 2006)

I like it very cute


----------



## kaliraksha (Jun 2, 2006)

That's so awesome! You made it? Woman, make my wedding cake!


----------



## YvetteJeannine (Jun 2, 2006)

W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W!!!!  That's great!!!!  Are you experienced w/ cake making/decorating..or was this your 'first'?  If it IS your first cake (and I don't mean Betty Crocker either...LOL) you are VERY, VERY TALENTED!!!!  I wanna know how much experience you have!!  My husband is a Sous Chef, and he tells me about cake making/baking.  It's not easy to do something like that...very time consuming, and you need lotsa' patience!!!  I cannot cook/bake to save my life.  That's why I married a chef...LOL...


NICE WORK
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA:  BTW, I just wanna say that I think the 'theme' is awesome!!!  I really think that was quite creative..and when I first saw it was crooked, I didn't even have to read your explanation..the first thing that entered my mind was "Wow, she made it like that to go w/ the crazy mad-hatter theme".


----------



## ramonesbrat (Jun 2, 2006)

I love the shape of it. Yours took a lot of skill, but I thinking about grabbing one of those cake pans that are all cool and tilted-like. I just love the look of it.


----------



## Shavwi (Jun 2, 2006)

that looks really great! You are really talented!


----------



## Jennifer Mcfly (Jun 2, 2006)

that's awesome!!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ramonesbrat* 
_I love the shape of it. Yours took a lot of skill, but I thinking about grabbing one of those cake pans that are all cool and tilted-like. I just love the look of it._

 


they make pans that are crooked?  lol

I spent FOREVER making this damn cake crooked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and doing everything else)


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *kaliraksha* 
_That's so awesome! You made it? Woman, make my wedding cake!_

 

lol- well, I've only done one other wedding cake... but.. lol


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 2, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *YvetteJeannine* 
_W
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 W!!!!  That's great!!!!  Are you experienced w/ cake making/decorating..or was this your 'first'?  If it IS your first cake (and I don't mean Betty Crocker either...LOL) you are VERY, VERY TALENTED!!!!  I wanna know how much experience you have!!  My husband is a Sous Chef, and he tells me about cake making/baking.  It's not easy to do something like that...very time consuming, and you need lotsa' patience!!!  I cannot cook/bake to save my life.  That's why I married a chef...LOL...


NICE WORK
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ETA:  BTW, I just wanna say that I think the 'theme' is awesome!!!  I really think that was quite creative..and when I first saw it was crooked, I didn't even have to read your explanation..the first thing that entered my mind was "Wow, she made it like that to go w/ the crazy mad-hatter theme"._

 

Actually I've been doing the cake decorating thing for a while now, but this is only my second tiered cake, the first being my sister's wedding cake, which was beyond hard. (4 tiers, over 100#)

This IS the first time ever using fondant though- which is wayyyyy too much work... lol, but for the most part I think the fondant part of it turned out cool. 

I love baking-  at one point I want to own my own bakery (specializing in high end baked goods- pastries, cakes, etc)

thanks for the compliments!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





this is the wedding cake that I did for my sister...


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 2, 2006)

thanks everyone! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  makes me feel better that its not just me that likes it because I spent so much time on it.


----------



## Dawn (Jun 2, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!  Hope you will have a great day =)


----------



## Juneplum (Jun 2, 2006)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY MEL!!!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 2, 2006)

Thanks Dawn and Nina     Im getting OLD! lol I'm no longer in my early twenties..  now I'm in the mid-to-late twenties.. lol


----------



## mrskloo (Jun 2, 2006)

Both cakes look amazing! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Did you make the fondant yourself? I've been looking for a good recipe for it (and I hate working with fondant too).


----------



## browneyedbaby (Jun 2, 2006)

Wow that's fantastic!


----------



## inlucesco (Jun 2, 2006)

That is FANTASTIC.  I want an Alice-themed party too!


----------



## ilovedisneyland (Jun 2, 2006)

you are great i'd love to see more of your work!


----------



## angelwings (Jun 3, 2006)

Both cakes look great.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Jun 3, 2006)

gheeeze lady lol MU and Cake ur too much, ur cake is very cute umm neat.... can i have a slice ???? lol


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 5, 2006)

I love the look of fondant but I have yet to have the balls to try it out..it looks hard kind of!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks everyone!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





designergirl9-  Fondant is HARD.  it takes forever to roll out, flavor and color(if desired)... and it was way harder than I expected it to be.. this was my first (and probably last) time using it.


----------



## Designergirl9 (Jun 5, 2006)

You really did a good job with it...I had a fondant cake for my wedding and ever since then I have been in love with them but I keep hearing how hard it is to work with.  I just love how smooth everything looks!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 5, 2006)

thanks!


----------



## CaliKris (Jun 6, 2006)

WOW amazing job! Both cakes are perfect! You have some talent!


----------



## ramonesbrat (Jun 6, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *melozburngr* 
_they make pans that are crooked?  lol

I spent FOREVER making this damn cake crooked. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (and doing everything else)_

 
Yup! Wilton makes one! http://www.wilton.com/store/site/pro...6E59D889E8B3F4
I'm guessing it's not very large though...


----------



## Ms. Z (Jun 6, 2006)

Very nice work!


----------



## macaddictgirlie (Jun 7, 2006)

You did an awesome job on both cakes.


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 7, 2006)

thank you my dears! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'm available for parties, weddings.. lol   ha ha


----------



## Pei (Jun 9, 2006)

Toooooooooooooo pretty!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 9, 2006)

thanks!!


----------



## stacey (Jun 11, 2006)

that is the cutest cake ever! i was watching the food channel and they had the contest for the best wedding cakes... OMG these cakes were FABULOUS!


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 11, 2006)

thanks!!!

*I am totally addicted to the food network, and I love the wedding cake, birthday cake, patry challenges!!*


----------



## Parishoon (Jun 12, 2006)

OMG that cake would have been perfect for the "Mad Hatter" party my friend threw back in feb.  

i love fondant on cakes & bought a pack to play with, ended throwing it away so i'm in awe of your patients, hope you had fun


----------



## MissVanessa (Jun 12, 2006)

That is such a beautiful cake! Me being the nerd that I am, I like to watch those cake decorating/designing competitions on the Food Network, and I see how beautiful they can come out. Yours reminds me of them. Where did you learn?


----------



## melozburngr (Jun 12, 2006)

parishoon- my patience was definitely wearing thin... not sure if I'll use fondant again any time soon... lol

Miss Vanessa- thanks! I'm self-taught.


----------



## xSazx (Jun 12, 2006)

wow, that looks great! you definately have talent!


----------



## maxipoodle1 (Aug 23, 2006)

these cakes are super cool!!!


----------



## melozburngr (Aug 26, 2006)

thanks!!!


----------



## girlstar (Aug 26, 2006)

OOoh, that looks really good! And really yummy! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I really want my wedding cake to be plain white fondant with real flowers cascading down it. The fondant gives cakes such a nice look!


----------



## MacVirgin (Aug 26, 2006)

hmmmmmmmmmmmm cake!!! happy Birthday!!


----------



## MzEmo (Aug 26, 2006)

OMG THAT IS A FANTASTIC CAKE! your so creative. ive always wanted to make cakes like that but im not born with those kind of skills. very inspirational.


----------



## MissLorsie (Nov 15, 2006)

you should take a look at these girls cupcakes - soooo cute

http://forums.vogue.com.au/showthread.php?t=192701


----------



## labwom (Nov 15, 2006)

That is AMAZING! I LOVE it!!!!


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Nov 15, 2006)

May I ask what made the Fondant so hard to work with? I've never worked with it, but plan to in the next week or so. 

I just wanna know what to look forward to! haha


----------



## MAC Mel (Nov 15, 2006)

happy birthday..nice cake!


----------



## MisStarrlight (Nov 16, 2006)

OMG!!!  I LOVE IT!!

I'm terribly OBSESSED with Alice in Wonderland.  Where do you live?  I totally need you to make me one of them.  I'll laquer it & keep it forever


----------

